# Cutting straight lines



## The Weegie (9 May 2010)

Hi folks,

If it has been asked before then I apologise.

How do you guys cut straight lines. Every time I try and cut a straight line the blade wanders off ](*,) 

I have tried various makers of blades, different teeth. I have also tried different speeds and blade tension. Still no joy.

Any tips. Please.


----------



## matt (9 May 2010)

What type of saw are you using?


----------



## The Weegie (9 May 2010)

Using the SIP 16"

Beginners saw.


----------



## chrispuzzle (10 May 2010)

Well, firstly, all blades tend to wander because they are stamped out which puts a bias onto the blade. So the first thing to learn is that you must put the wood in at an angle to the blade for it to cut straight. That angle will vary from blade to blade, so you have to make a few practise cuts on scrap wood first to get the measure of it.

It's still not easy to cut dead straight even when you have the angle right. I have heard of people setting up a rail on the saw but I think it would depend very much on the piece of work in question as to how you went about that.


----------



## Mike M (10 May 2010)

Blades are milled. A roll cuts the teeth into the metal. If you go to my website, click on "How Blades are Made". 
Most blades have a burr on the right side, what makes them cut to the right, like Chris was saying. You have to move the wood some degree to the right, to stay on the line. The FD-UR does not have that and will cut straight.
FD Mike


----------



## Mouse (10 May 2010)

The Flying Dutchman Ultra Reverse is a truly great blade. The fact it cuts straight means you don't have to fight it all the time. Not only is it much easier to cut straight lines but cutting curves and circles etc. is so much easier and faster.
I am currently cutting a wooden gear clock and have found the blades invaluable


----------



## hawkinob (10 May 2010)

With advanced apologies for saying this, but I mean well.
I think it is probably a case of perseverance and practice. Sharp blade and correct tension essential.
Best of luck.
Bob H.


----------



## The Weegie (10 May 2010)

Thanks for all the advice guys.

I really need to invest in FD blades.

Thanks.


----------



## Carter Johnson (11 May 2010)

Sorry for being simplistic, but the easiest answer is to never cut straight lines! I find that a wiggly line works in almost all circumstances - and I can never make a mistake.....Phun! Carter


----------



## tigerhellmaker (12 May 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/sdgood
http://www.amazon.com/Scroll-Saw-Workbo ... 1565232070
Im newbie .
One time you can make perfect cut but next can be totally mess .


----------

